
'Dislike' button coming to Facebook - elie_CH
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34264624
======
sytse
I wonder how they will differentiate between: 1\. People expressing sympathy
with a bad event (should show up in news feed. 2\. People not liking what they
need (should not show up in news feed).

Interesting UX challenge.

~~~
scott_karana
Here's a way to combat it: let _the posting user_ select whether the post is
likeable, or dislikeable. (But not both)

Eg, the status "my dog is awesome" is likeable-only (the default), and "my dog
died" could be set to dislikeable-only.

~~~
lsiunsuex
Doesn't this kinda defeat the purpose of a dislike button though?

I'm only gonna click like if I think the dog is awesome also. And if I didn't
care, I wouldn't. And if I don't think the dog is awesome, I'm gonna ignore
it.

Same for if the dog died. Sure, most of the time it sucks and a dislike would
be appropriate, but if the dog was bad with kids, maybe it had it coming.

In your scenario, your not adding another metric - your just changing the
meaning of the action, in which case no additional information is being
gained, your just changing what that action is called to appease peoples
feelings.

~~~
scott_karana
Facebook was never been talking about a traditional downvote button. From the
article:

> However he went on to say he did not want it to be a mechanism with which
> people could "down vote" others' posts.

> Instead, it will be for times when clicking "like" on "sad" posts felt
> insensitive.

------
t0mbstone
It shouldn't be a "dislike" button if it is only meant for sad posts. If
anything, it should be an "sympathize" button.

~~~
scott_karana
I definitely like that wording better. It probably fits well with their
"positivity" reasoning for not having a dislike button in the past, to boot.

------
dogma1138
I would assume this is something that the poster will have to set? Because if
not it would be quite funny to see "sympathy" floods on posts like "I'm
getting married" or "I just had a baby".

Would actually be nice if Facebook had the ability to show support or
disagreement with a content of a post, as well as some sort of "not
interested" button.

------
daxara
Click-bait title, and a clear case of media copying media while not verifying.

Zuckerberg does not explicitly talk about a "Dislike"-button but about an
button to express sympathy. see
[https://vimeo.com/139401042](https://vimeo.com/139401042)

------
rradu
"+1" seems like a neutral enough option that endorses the sentiment of the
post, without ascribing an emotion to it.

Except Google+ is already using it.

~~~
dogma1138
The +1 is probably the best option there is, you can +1 something even if you
completely disagree with that is stated or think it's completely horseshit but
you think that It's important enough for other people to see.

The whole like/dislike or up/down is really a big issue on many cases since
people misuse that (not counting intentional abuse) and think that it's a way
to show support or disagreement with an opinion.

Reddit has it bad, HN probably has it even worse since only a few downvotes
will actually silence a comment, and too many times you see comments that do
not violate any rules on HN and are actually quite well written that get
downvoted because the opinion that is expressed in them might not be popular
enough or PC enough, heck even if something is factually wrong it's sad too
see the comment being buried especially when there are replies provide fix the
factuality of that original comment.

I would not mind to see HN move to a +1 system and just leave the flag option
for comments that violates the site's rules.

------
sarreph
It will be very interesting to see their implementation of the 'dislike'
button, and the nuances they will have to build into the system to avoid
(namely) hate-spamming, etc — the reason for the feature's lack of existence
thus far.

~~~
jpatokal
As explained in the article, this is not an additional option, it's just going
to be an alternative label for a button that does the same thing as "Like" for
negative/sad stories ("my cat died", etc).

------
BallinBige
"Breaking news"

